# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Нужна обработка Выгрузка ведомостей из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 2.0

## WindSurfeR

Приветствую. У меня есть такая выгрузка, но она не рабтает в клиент-серверном варианте базы.
При попытке выгрузить в файл ругается на "неккоректное имя файла.......".
Поделитесь, плиз, люди добрые, у кого есть.

----------


## NorcoAurum

Поддержу, тоже нуждаюсь в добрых людях:blush:

----------


## WindSurfeR

Нашёлся добрый человек, поправил напильником теперь работает и в клиент-серверных базах.
Я не жадный, кому нужна обработка, обращайтесь, вышлю на е-майл.

----------

dedmoroz777 (29.06.2020), Norvin (04.08.2020)

----------


## fineru

> Нашёлся добрый человек, поправил напильником теперь работает и в клиент-серверных базах.
> Я не жадный, кому нужна обработка, обращайтесь, вышлю на е-майл.


Добрый день! Поделись пожалуйста выгрузкой ivanivanichivanovbr@yandex.ru

----------

Greg_False (16.04.2021)

----------


## WindSurfeR

> Добрый день! Поделись пожалуйста выгрузкой ivanivanichivanovbr@yandex.ru


Кинул в почту пару.

----------


## dedmoroz777

> Нашёлся добрый человек, поправил напильником теперь работает и в клиент-серверных базах.
> Я не жадный, кому нужна обработка, обращайтесь, вышлю на е-майл.


А можно мне тоже? Спасибо заранее! dedmoroz777@gmail.com

----------


## Nasib

Прошу вас поделиться указанной обработкой.
s723@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## WindSurfeR

Всем выслал. Хоть спасибы проставьте ))

----------

fineru (29.06.2020), Nasib (29.06.2020)

----------


## Str772

Добрый день,
отправьте плиз  обработку  petrjob@mail.ru
спасибо!

----------


## WindSurfeR

> Добрый день,
> отправьте плиз  обработку  petrjob@mail.ru
> спасибо!


Добрый. Отправил.

----------


## Str772

Благодарю!

----------


## xeno1979

вышлите пожалуйста puhatech@yandex.ru

----------


## Konor18

> вышлите пожалуйста puhatech@yandex.ru


https://dropmefiles.com/8JDxT

Есть такая, может подойдёт.

----------


## vlad7711

> Нашёлся добрый человек, поправил напильником теперь работает и в клиент-серверных базах.
> Я не жадный, кому нужна обработка, обращайтесь, вышлю на е-майл.


Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой pavlenko.vadim7711@yandex.ru

----------


## Arhilish

Выгрузка данных из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 2.0
https://dropmefiles.com/3wAVy

----------

vlad7711 (30.10.2020), Voyceh (15.09.2021)

----------


## DKichen

Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста!

----------


## DKichen

добрый день, поделить пожалуйста обработкой ki4en@yandex.ru

----------


## krpvart

Поделитесь, пожалуйста! karpovwin@yandex.ru

----------


## knskns

Пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой Thekns@yandex.ru

----------


## Gennadiy76

Добрый день! Столкнулся с необходимостью выгрузить из ЗУП 3.1 в Бух 2.0. Скиньте плиз обработку в почту genych76@mail.ru

----------


## it_sozv

Пожалуйста вышлите мне тоже  udacha_mail@mail.ru
заранее благодарю

----------


## alex-chita

Пожалуйста, вышлите и мне ak.chita@yandex.ru
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## it_sozv

Пожалуйста, поделитесь обработкой.
udacha_mail@mail.ru

----------


## Михаил_2020

Добрый день,
отправьте плиз обработку s555s@e1.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Telo71

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, можно и мне 6064427@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## lenokv

Добрый день, И мне нужна lenokv_07@mail.ru

----------


## npnibabb

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, можно на 89173951371@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Amakarov

Добрый день.
Также возникла необходимость в этих правилах. Скиньте пожалуйста на makarov_sasha@inbox.ru

----------

